# Versatranz EPT Plus Transfers



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi,
I was wondering what everyone opinion and success is with the versatranz ept plus transfers. I received their sample pack and tested the transfer and it has a great feel and looks good. Just wondering how well they hold up and if they would work good for some contact sport jerseys.

Thanks!


----------

